# EB's Training Journal



## ebfitness (Jan 21, 2012)

Well...never kept an online journal before, but I figured it's time to give it a shot. Just a couple of things about me before I get started: I've been a personal trainer in Virginia Beach since 2006. Since starting training in high school, I've been all different body weights, ranging from 132 lbs, to 213 lbs. As a PT, I've been very successful with my clients, granted, there's always some you wish took the dieting a little more seriously. 

As far as my journal goes, I'll be giving my day to day training regimen, minus the weights. 'Cause, let's be honest, they can change constantly based on fatigue, injury, "supplements", or mood! But, if anyone has any questions about the training or ANYTHING else, I'll be happy to answer!

Ok, here we go:

Friday, Jan 20, 2012 

Decline Barbell Press 2 x 15,12
Incline Barbell Press 4 x 12,8,6,4
Flat DB Flys 3 x 12, 8, 6

Laying Knee Raises 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 22, 2012)

Saturday, Jan 21, 2012

Underhand Barbell Rows 3 x 12,8,6
DB Rows 2 x 8,8
Overhand Barbell Rows 3 x 12,8,6
Barbell Shrugs 2 x 12,12
Bent Over Laterals 3 x 12,10,8


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 23, 2012)

Monday, Jan 23, 2012

Barbell Front Raises 2 x 15,12
Military Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Barbell Upright Rows 3 x 12,10,8
Lateral Raises 3 x 15,12,8

Hanging Knee Raises 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 24, 2012)

Tuesday, Jan 24, 2012

Alternating DB Curls 4 x 15,12,10,8
Hammer Curls 3 x 10,8,6
Reverse Curls 3 x 12,10,8

Donkey Calf Raises 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 25, 2012)

Wednesday, Jan 25, 2012

Incline Close-Grip Barbell Press 3 x 12,10,8
Skull Crushers 3 x 12,10,8
One Arm DB Extension 3 x 12,10,8

Crunches 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 26, 2012)

Thursday, Jan 26, 2012

Barbell Squats 4 x 20,15,12,8
SLDL 4 x 16,12,10,10
DB Squats 3 x 12,12,10

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 29, 2012)

Sunday, Jan 29, 2012

Decline DB Flys 2 x 12,12
Flat Barbell Press 2 x 10,8
Incline DB Press 4 x 12,10,8,8
Incline DB Flys 3 x 12,10,8

Laying Leg Raises 4 x 20

Donkey Calf Raises 4 x 20


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 30, 2012)

Monday, Jan 30, 2012

Wide Grip Pull Ups 4 x 8
Chin Ups 4 x 8
DB Rows 3 x 12
Barbell Shrugs 3 x 12,10,8
Bent Over Laterals 3 x 10


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 31, 2012)

Tuesday, Jan 31, 2012

DB Front Raises 2 x 15,12
Seated DB Press 4 x 12,10,8,8
Lateral Raises 3 x 12,10,10
DB Upright Rows 2 x 12,10

Hanging Knee Raises 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 31, 2012)

So is your split:

Chest
Back
off
Shoulders
Bi's
Tri's
Legs
off
off

Never seen anything like that.  Is it geared towards mass or strength or what?  Looks interesting.


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 31, 2012)

I honestly just take days off when I feel I need it. I used to have an average split like the average lifter, and I couldn't get bigger to save my life! I realized I was just overtraining from workout to workout. This split along with some "supps" here and there, has helped me put on alot of size over the past few years...but I'll never be BIG...shit genetics! Oh, as far as strength, I just try to keep upping my weights when I can.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 1, 2012)

Wednesday, Feb 1, 2012

Barbell Curls 4 x 12,12,10,8
Hammer Curls 4 x 10
Reverse Curls 3 x 15,12,8

Donkey Calf Raises 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

Following along, good sir. 

And, again, welcome to *IronMagazine!*


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 2, 2012)

Thursday, Feb 2, 2012

Kickbacks 3 x 15,12,8
Flat Close-Grip Barbell Press 3 x 10,8,6
Incline Skull Crushers 2 x 12,10
Dips 2 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 3, 2012)

Barbell Lunges 4 x 20,16,12,8
1 Leg SLDL 4 x 16,12,10,10
DB Squats 4 x 12,10,8,8

Crunches 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2012)

Why not post up the weight you're throwing around to keep track of strength gains?


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 4, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Barbell Lunges 4 x 20,16,12,8
> 1 Leg SLDL 4 x 16,12,10,10
> DB Squats 4 x 12,10,8,8
> 
> ...


 That was Fri, Jan 3, by the way.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 4, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Why not post up the weight you're throwing around to keep track of strength gains?


 Check first journal post. But rest assured, I keep personal note of weights (nothing impressive,haha).


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunday, Feb 5, 2012

Clean & Press Day! (Every so often I throw in a total body workout, and I find the clean & press is the best way to do this without overtraining.)

Clean & Press 6 x 15,12,10,8,6,4...now I'm pumped for the Super Bowl and a beer cheat meal!


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 7, 2012)

Tuesday, Feb 7, 2012

Dips 3 x 15
Flat DB Flys 2 x 12,10
Flat Hammer Grip DB Press 3 x 12,10,8
Incline Hammer Grip DB Press 4 x 12,10,8,6

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

Laying Knee Raises 3 x 20

15 minute brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 8, 2012)

Wednesday, Feb 8, 2012

Wide Grip Pull Ups 3 x 12,10,10
DB Rows 3 x 12,10,8
Underhand Barbell Rows 3 x 10,8,8
DB Shrugs 3 x 15,12,10
Bent Over Lateral Raises 2 x 12

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I stopped posting numbers. After coming back from four months off? Just pisses me off to see the numbers at all. lol

But -- _like you_ -- I definitely keep track of the numbers.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 9, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Yeah, I stopped posting numbers. After coming back from four months off? Just pisses me off to see the numbers at all. lol
> 
> But -- _like you_ -- I definitely keep track of the numbers.


 Haven't seen you on the webz lately, thought for sure you had been murdered.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 9, 2012)

Thursday, Feb 9, 2012

Barbell Front Raises 3 x 12,10,8
Military Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Barbell Upright Rows 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 10, 2012)

Friday, Feb 10, 2012

DB Curls 10 x 10

Donkey Calf Raises 4 x 20

Hanging Knee Raises 4 x 20


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> Haven't seen you on the webz lately, *thought for sure you had been murdered.*









Full-time and two part-time jobs. Keeps me stepping.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Gotta love Frazetta!


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 11, 2012)

Saturday, Feb 11, 2012

Flat Close Grip Barbell Press 3 x 12,10,8
Incline Close Grip Barbell Press 4 x 10,8,6,4
Skull Crushers 3 x 15,12,10
Dips 2 x 20


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuesday, Feb 14, 2012

Close Stance Barbell Squats 4 x 16,12,10,8
Sumo Deadlifts 4 x 15,12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> ^ Gotta love Frazetta!



Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 15, 2012)

Wednesday, Feb 15, 2012

Decline Barbell Press 2 x 15,12
Flat Hammer Grip DB Press 3 x 12,10,8
Incline Barbell Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Incline Flys 2 x 15,12

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

Crunches 3 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 16, 2012)

Thursday, Feb 16, 2012

Deadlifts 6 x 15,12,10,8,6,4
Bent Over Laterals 4 x 12,10,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 17, 2012)

Friday, Feb 17, 2012

DB Front Raises 3 x 12,10,8
Lateral Raises 3 x 15,12,8
Seated DB Press 3 x 10,8,6
DB Upright Rows 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 18, 2012)

Saturday, Feb 18, 2012

Curl Bar Curls 4 x 15,12,10,8
DB Hammer Curls 4 x 12,10,8,6
Reverse Curl Bar Curls 4 x 16,12,8,6


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 20, 2012)

Monday, Feb 20, 2012

Decline Close Grip Barbell Press 2 x 20,15
Flat Close Grip Barbell Press 3 x 15,12,10
Incline Close Grip Barbell Press 4 x 12,10,8,6

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

Hanging Knee Raises 3 x 20


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 21, 2012)

Tuesday, Feb 21, 2012

DB Squats 5 x 16,15,12,10,10
DB SLDL 5 x 20,16,12,10,10

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 22, 2012)

Wednesday, Feb 22, 2012

Decline DB Flys 3 x 12,10,8
DB Incline Press 5 x 15,12,10,8,6
High Incline DB Flys 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 23, 2012)

Thursday, Feb 23, 2012

Overhand Barbell Rows 4 x 12,10,8,6
Underhand Barbell Rows 3 x 10,8,6
Bent Over Laterals 3 x 15,12,10
Barbell Shrugs 3 x 15,12,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 26, 2012)

Sunday, Feb 26, 2012

Military Press 5 x 15,12,10,8,6
Lateral Raise 5 x 16,14,12,10,10

Crunches 5 x 20


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 27, 2012)

Monday, Feb 27, 2012

DB Curls 2 x 12
Barbell Curls 2 x 10
Hammer Curls 2 x 15
Curlbar Curls 2 x 12
Reverse Curls 3 x 10

Donkey Calf Raises 4 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 28, 2012)

Tuesday, Feb 28, 2012

Dips 5 x 20,16,14,12,12
Skullcrushers 5 x 16,12,10,8,6
DB Ext. 3 x 15,12,10

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

*L-R:* somebody, *ebfitness*, somebody, somebody, somebody...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay, also Dave Palumbo, PJ Braun, Aaron Singerman, Darielle Gaines, Nicole Ball... _who else?_


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 6, 2012)

This pic is a little better; clearer with less demon eyes:


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been doing shitty hotel room workouts in Columbus since last Thursday (no way was I dealing with the extremely over-crowded gyms during the Arnold). I'm getting back on track today with a full body workout.

Tuesday, Mar 6, 2012

Clean & Press 10 x 15,14,12,10,8,6,4,4,4,4


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 8, 2012)

Thursday, Mar 8, 2012

Decline Barbell Press 3 x 15,12,8
Flat DB Flys 3 x 12,10,8
Incline Barbell Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Dips 3 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 9, 2012)

Friday, Mar 9, 2012

Deadlifts 4 x 12,8,6,4
Overhand Barbell Rows 2 x 12,8
Underhand Barbell Rows 2 x 10,6
DB Shrugs 2 x 15,12
Bentover Laterals 3 x 12,10,8

Crunches 3 x 20

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 11, 2012)

Sunday, Mar 11, 2012

Barbell Front Raises 2 x 15,12
DB Lateral Raises 3 x 15,12,8
Seated DB Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Barbell Upright Rows 3 x 12,10,8


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 12, 2012)

Monday, Mar 12, 2012

Barbell Curls 5 x 14,12,10,8,6
DB Hammer Curls 4 x 12,10,8,6
Reverse Barbell Curls 3 x 12,10,8
DB Concentration Curls 2 x 12,10


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 13, 2012)

Tuesday, Mar 13, 2012

Decline Close-Grip Barbell Press 3 x 15,12,8
Incline Close-Grip Barbell Press 3 x 12,10,8
Skullcrushers 3 x 12,10,8
1 Arm DB Ext 2 x 15,12

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow....Great work being done!!! keep it up


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 15, 2012)

Thursday, Mar 15, 2012

Close-Stance DB Squats 3 x 15,12,10
Wide-Stance Barbell Squats 4 x 14,12,10,8
Barbell SLDL 3 x 15
DB SLDL 2 x 12

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

Hanging Knee Raises 3 x 15

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 16, 2012)

Friday, Mar 16, 2012

Dips 3 x 15
Flat Bench Hammer Grip DB Press 3 x 12,10,8
Incline Hammer Grip DB Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Incline DB Flys 3 x 15,12,10

15 min brisk walk

Now I can go get hammered for St. Paddy's, haha!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 19, 2012)

Monday, Mar 19, 2012

Deadlifts 4 x 12,10,8,6
Overhand Pullups 2 x 10,8
DB Rows 2 x 12,8
Underhand Pullups 2 x 10,8
Barbell Shrugs 2 x 12
Bentover Laterals 2 x 15,10

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 20, 2012)

Tuesday, Mar 20, 2012

DB Hammer Grip Front Raises 2 x 15,12
Military Press 4 x 12,10,8,8
Barbell Upright Rows 2 x 12
DB Lateral Raises 4 x 15,12,10,8

Donkey Calf Raises 4 x 20

Crunches 4 x 20


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 21, 2012)

Wed, Mar 21, 2012

Barbell Curls 4 x 16,12,10,8
DB Curls 3 x 12,10,8
Hammer Curls 3 x 10,8,8
Curlbar Reverse Curls 2 x 12

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 23, 2012)

Thur, Mar 22, 2012

Flat Bench Close-Grip Barbell Press 4 x 12,10,10,8
Skullcrushers 4 x 12,10,8,6
DB Kickbacks 3 x 12,12,10

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 25, 2012)

Sun, Mar 25, 2012

Close-Stance DB Squats 3 x 12
Wide-Stance Barbell Squats 4 x 15,12,10,8
Barbell SLDL 3 x 12
DB Lunges 2 x 15


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2012)

Tue, Mar 27, 2012

Decline Barbell Press 3 x 15,12,10
Flat Bench DB Flys 3 x 12,10,8
Incline Barbell Press 4 x 12,10,8,6

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

Hanging Knee Raises 3 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2012)

Wed, Mar 28, 2012

Close-Grip Pull Ups 2 x 10,8
Medium-Grip Pull Ups 2 x 10,8
Wide-Grip Pull Ups 3 x 8
Close-Grip Chin Ups 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 29, 2012)

Thur, Mar 29, 2012

Military Press 4 x 12,10,6,4
Barbell Upright Rows 4 x 15,12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 31, 2012)

Sat, Mar 31, 2012

Barbell Curls 3 x 12,10,10
Curlbar Curls 3 x 12,10,8
DB Hammer Curls 3 x 10,10,8
DB Reverse Curls 2 x 12,10


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 1, 2012)

Sun, April 1, 2012

Decline Close-Grip Barbell Press 2 x 12,10
Flat Bench Close-Grip Barbell Press 2 x 12,10
Incline Close-Grip Barbell Press 2 x 12,8
Skulldrushers 2 x 12
DB Kickbacks 2 x 15,12

Laying Knee Raises 3 x 20

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Full-time and two part-time jobs. Keeps me stepping.




Love the "Death Dealer" all time favorite!

Great log, keep progressing!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)

Mon, April 2, 2012

Close-Stance Barbell Squats 5 x 15,12,10,8,4
Sumo Deadlifts 3 x 12,10,6
SLDL 2 x 15,12

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2012)

Wed, April 4, 2012

Dips 3 x 15
Flat Bench DB Flys 3 x 12,10,10
Incline DB Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Incline DB Flys 2 x 12,10

Crunches 4 x 20
Standing Calf Raises 4 x 15


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2012)

Thur, April 5, 2012

Deadlifts 5 x 12,10,8,6,4
Overhand Bent Over Barbell Rows 2 x 8,6
Underhand Bent Over Barbell Rows 2 x 8,6
Barbell Shrugs 2 x 15,12
Bent Over Laterals 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 7, 2012)

Sat, April 7, 2012

Barbell Front Raises 2 x 15,12
Military Press 2 x 12,8
DB Shoulder Press 2 x 10,8
DB Laterals 3 x 12,10,8


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 10, 2012)

Tue, April 10, 2012

DB Curls (palms out) 3 x 12,10,8
Hammer Curls 3 x 12,10,8
DB Reverse Curls 2 x 12,10
Concentration Curls 3 x 12,10,8

Hanging Knee Raises 3 x 20

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 11, 2012)

Wed, April 11, 2012

Dips 5 x 20,15,12,10,8
DB Triceps Ext. 5 x 15,12,10,8,6

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

Thazza lotta dippin!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Thazza lotta dippin!


Probably the ONLY decent thing about NOT being huge; I can beast on bodyweight exercises (dips, push ups, pull ups). Still, I'd rather be HYOOOGE!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2012)

Thur, April 12, 2012

Barbell Squats 5 x 15,12,10,8,6
Barbell SLDL 4 x 12,10,8,6
Barbell Lunges 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 15, 2012)

Sun, April 15, 2012

Decline Barbell Press 3 x 15,12,8
Flat Bench Hammer Grip DB Press 2 x 12,8
Incline Barbell Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
Incline DB Flys 2 x 12,10


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Solid Training!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 16, 2012)

Mon, April 16, 2012

Close-Grip Pull Ups 2 x 10,8
Med-Grip Pull Ups 2 x 10,8
Wide-Grip 3 x 8
Close-Grip Chin Ups 2 x 10,8
DB Rows 2 x 15,12

Crunches 3 x 20

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 17, 2012)

Tue, April 17, 2012

DB Front Raises 3 x 15,12,10
DB Press 3 x 12,10,8
DB Laterals 3 x 15,12,10
DB Upright Rows 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 19, 2012)

Thur, April 19, 2012

Curlbar Curls 4 x 15,12,10,8
Seated Incline DB Curls 3 x 12,10,8
Concentration Curls 3 x 12,10,8

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)

Fri, April 20, 2012

Skull Crushers 3 x 12,10,8
Close Grip Barbell Press 3 x 12,10,8
One Arm DB Tricep Ext 3 x 15,12,10

Hanging Knee Raises 3 x 20

Standing Calf Raise 4 x 20 

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 23, 2012)

Mon, April 23, 2012

DB Squats 5 x 15,12,10,8,6
DB SLDL 5 X 16,14,12,10,8

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 25, 2012)

Wed, April 25, 2012

Decline Push Ups 2 x 20
Flat Push Ups 2 x 20
Incline Push Ups 4 x 20
Decline DB Flys 2 x 12
Flat DB Flys 2 x 12
Incline DB Flys 2 x 12

15 min brisk walk


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2012)

_Too much?_ GDI!

*DENIIIIIED!!!*


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 27, 2012)

Fri, April 27, 2012

Deadlifts 4 x 12,10,8,6
Overhand Bent Over Barbell Rows 2 x 12,10
DB Rows 2 x 12
Underhand Bent Over Barbell Rows 2 x 12,10
DB Shrugs 2 x 16,12
Bent Over Laterals 3 x 12,10,8

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 20

Crunches 3 x 20

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 29, 2012)

Sun, April 29, 2012

Barbell Front Raises 3 x 15,12,10
Military Press 4 x 12,10,8,6
DB Laterals 3 x 15,12,10
Barbell Upright Rows 2 x 15,12


----------



## ebfitness (May 1, 2012)

Tue, May 1, 2012

Barbell Curls 4 x 15,12,10,8
DB Hammer Curls 3 x 12,10,8
Curlbar Reverse Curls 3 x 15,12,10
Concentration Curls 2 x 12

15 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (May 3, 2012)

Thur, May 3, 2012

Dips 2 x 20
Flat Bench Close-Grip Barbell Press 3 x 15,12,10
Skull Crushers 2 x 15,12
Overhead DB Ext 2 x 15,12
Kickbacks 2 x 15,12

Hanging Knee Raises 3 x 20

Donkey Calf Raises 3 x 20

30 min brisk walk


----------



## ebfitness (May 5, 2012)

Sat, May 5, 2012

Wide-Stance Barbell Squats 4 x 12,10,8,6
Close-Stance Barbell Squats 3 x 12,10,8
Sumo Deadlifts 4 x 12,10,8,6


----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)

Meh...I've always been motivated for workouts, but never been motivated for keeping a journal on them. I won't be posting in this thread anymore, but you can always find me posting the lulz in the "Funny Picture Thread". Enjoy!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/63305-funny-picture-thread-94.html#post2821904


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol. I am the same way. Gets tough to maintain a journal. See u on the other side


----------



## Curt James (Jul 17, 2012)

You could always post funny pics in this thread. 

Mariko Takahashi's Poodle Fitness - YouTube


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^great point.


----------

